# Seal



## merlintheprinceofdar (6 mo ago)

Hi all again around July I stated to fix the rotten floor in my swift motorhome and got good advice from all on here now it's near finished I just need a seal to stop the water getting in again I have included pictures of the one I need I tried seals direct and o,oleary,s no luck

Hope someone cam help

Thanks Martin


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Maybe you could some leads digging here. Good luck









Vertical Fin Rubber Leaf Edge Protective Trim Seal 40mm x 10mm : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive


Vertical Fin Rubber Leaf Edge Protective Trim Seal 40mm x 10mm : Amazon.co.uk: Automotive



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Malshadow (3 mo ago)

Megaflex co.uk rubber profiles caravan sections.


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

The profile you show in your photo is not a seal in the sense of water penetration it is more of a cosmetic seal between the plastic / GRP trim and the body panel.
The actual seal will need to be made via a chemical one, usually a butyl base non setting one either of the ribbon type or a semi liquid one as in those that can be found in the Sikaflex range.


----------

